# New Moderator



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome ALTYHOLIC as a new Moderator to the Altima/Stanza sections...

Alex is the VP and Co-Founder of Team NvUs and has lots of experience to draw from that will help us all...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *
> and has lots of experience to draw from that will help us all... *


Umm...don't know about that (blushing),
but I'll do the best I can.

Oh, btw...[shameless plug] ya'll come visit the Team NvUs 
forum every once and a while. We've got a lot of fun
goings-on!!!!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Congrats on the new position. I wish I could be a moderator.....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats bro....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Congrats on the new position. I wish I could be a moderator..... *


Why be a moderator, when you're a President?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Why be a moderator, when you're a President?  *


Oh yeah, I have enough on my plate as it is anyways........


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats Alex...


----------

